# Problem with Lightroom Classic import function



## Driffert (Oct 20, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10

Lightroom Version: Classic
_ Nikon NEF files_

Question or Description of Problem:
Installed Classic last night.  Everything went well and Classic was much faster.  No problems at all.  Today I tried to import new photos into Lightroom, all files imported (very few made it) were corrupt and it hung up.  I tried again and it is moving very slow and seems hung up.  Prior to  classic my imports were very fast.  I tried using the embed option and still is slow and some files corrupt.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Driffert (Oct 20, 2017)

Driffert said:


> Operating System:Windows 10
> 
> Lightroom Version: Classic
> _ Nikon NEF files_
> ...



Seems that as each embedded file is converted to standard, it becomes corruped.  Also some of the embedded files are also corrupted and the import is still struggling after 20 minutes (only trying to import 80 NEF files).   Before Classic, this would take less than 2 minutes


----------



## Driffert (Oct 20, 2017)

OK.  I deleted all imported files again, rebooted my computer, re-imported all 80 NEF files using minimal.  This time all files imported fairly quickly with no corruption.  Evidently the rebooting of my computer fixed the issue.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 20, 2017)

That still seems odd though.  It will be interesting to see if it crops up again.


----------



## Driffert (Oct 20, 2017)

Thinking back, I installed Classic late at night and probably didn’t reboot my computer afterwards. That is probably the reason Classic screwed up the next day when I imported those photos but I will let you know if it does happen again.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 20, 2017)

Keep an eye on things, corruption during import could be a sign of a hardware issue somewhere in the import pipeline.


----------



## dbspeer (Oct 27, 2017)

I imported 528 jpgs and .raf RAW files from a shoot into LR Classic taken with my Fuji X-T2. The card I used is a Lexar 1000 64GB SD card. After importing, files are showing up in the Previous Import folder that were taken in 2010 along with files from the card. There are 49 files that had previously been imported, most of which are from a shoot in 2010, but several images, which are stored in different folders also appear. They are in the same catalog in which I imported the new files, but again reside in separate folders on my hard drive.

I also noticed something else very odd. When I look at the Metadata for a 2010 file, it shows the file name, a RAW file shot on a Canon 1D Mark IV, but the capture time, date and camera details are for the Fuji X-T2. 




Better yet, while all of the files I imported are in the import folder I chose on my hard drive, several of them are not in the Previous Import folder. The Previous Import folder shows a count of 348 images. Under the Folders tab, in the folder where the files were imported has a count of 458, while the folder in the Finder that they were copied to show 528 files. 

I first noticed this same phenomenon on a previous import. When I tried to Import missing images from the folder in which the original import was copied to by Adding them rather than Copying them, I received a message that the files are already in the Catalog, even though they do not show up.

I've already done the following with no change:

Restarted the computer
Restarted LR
Closed and Re-opened the Catalog

Any thoughts??

Doug


----------

